# inactive but great appetite



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have one goldfish that rarely swims around with the other fish and he just sits at the bottom on the gravel, but it has a great appetite and eats peacefully with the other fish. Is he sick, does he like sleeping a lot, or is this just him? He's a 2" red-capped oranda, by the way.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It could be a strong indication that somthing is going on with his health. As always check your water readings. (ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite levels) Some fish within the same species are more sensitive than others and can warn you of a tank crashing before it happens.


----------

